# Puppy play - be concerned or not???



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, rough play should be monitored especially with a young puppy. Lola could hurt Stella and not mean to. I would monitor and keep it low key for several months. You want Stella to have only good experiences with not only Lola, but other dogs. Even through Tayla and Lily are similar size and close in age we watch their play because Tayla can be a bully and is much more aggressive in play than Lily. When Lily looks like she has stopped having fun, we end it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think that rough play does need to be monitored to avoid an accidental injury, but I don't think Lola was being aggressive if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Goldens play rough and I don't think Lola meant any harm. Your English Bull is still young but that breed is pretty strong and muscular. I'm sure Stella can hold her own. If it bothers you or you feel things are getting to rough, of course step in.

Our DD/SIL's Golden and GSD would body slam each other. It looked pretty rough but they were best buddies and just played that way


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

When you see their excitement level get too hi...do the Cezar tap on their neck or hind quarter to redirect their thought process...try and use the sound Cezer makes at the same time..shzzt and after a while all you'll have to do is make that sound.


----------



## madden (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a 12 week old female golden retriever and a 3 year old male English Mastiff. When we first brought the golden home we were nervous to see how the mastiff would react but he absolutely loves her. They play around similar to how you were describing. My golden's head is always in the mastiff's mouth but he is very gentle. He has taken on the daddy role. They will growl at each other but it is not an aggressive growl, it is a playful one. I honestly wouldn't be concerned. If you feel they are truly being aggressive then watch them while they are together. However, it is more likely that they are playing.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

When I brought River home with my 9 yr old Rottweiler it would get loud and look crazy. All of it was innocent play. She didn't develop any aggression and only rough houses with the rottie. When she goes to the dog park she just runs around and doesn't rough house with the other dogs. Flip side of allowing them to play earlier on and allowing them to play a lot when she hit the teenage phase and grew she has started to tire out the older dog. He didn't want to play with her any more. So during that phase I had to teach her to settle herself in the same room and not to play. Would have been easier when she was younger if I had limited the play.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Thanks for the warning*

I am letting my Golden play rough with my Shi Zu but I try to stop them occasionally because my Shi Zu is already 6 years old and he gets tired. I feel like he has no where to run when he does not want to play anymore. As time goes by he will get even more tired so I will take your advise and teach her to settle at times when he is in the same room. This, is, of course, easier said than done


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

I have beds for my goldens. When they play rough, I usually tell them to go to their beds. They will stay till I say so. This give them to take a break before things get too heated.


----------

